# Lighting & Fry



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

I have an angle poise lamp over my nursery tank which has been on all day every day lighting up their little world :fish-in-bowl:. 

Is constant light necessary for them or can I just have it on in the evening?


----------



## skiffia 1 (Oct 3, 2012)

no a light is not necessary unless you are growing plants. the main reason for a light is for you to see the fish


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I would leave the light on a few hours a day you may not need it maybe when you come home and til you go to bed.when do you feed them morning or night?


----------

